# Camo-euro mount is back



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I got my camo-euro mount back from my buck I took this year, and wanted to share the finished mount. Took it to Jerry Holbrook (Plott Hill Taxidermy) on a recommendation for a fellow OGFer (dmgonfishin55). Since I took the deer with my .44mag, I wanted something different for the wall plaque. Jerry came up with the plaque you can see. 2 pistols with a .44mag bullet in the center. I couldn't be happier with the finished mount. Thanks to dmgonfishin55 (dave) for hooking me up with Jerry.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks great and pretty good idea too!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's Awesome!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW!!! That is cool!!!


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

real cool. love the camo!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks good. I like it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice...I love the wall plaque..They did a breat job with the camo..JIM....CL....:!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

pretty slick


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That plaque came out excellent, I'm very impressed with it! I am definitely going to continue using him, he's got the right price and at the same time running an excellent business.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Prolly the best Euro mount I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that IS very different and unique.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

nice lookin mount.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice. My brother got one done in pewter this year. Makes for a different looking mount.


----------

